# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Mentalismo en Sonseca (Toledo)

## Manolo Talman

Este domingo 4 de septiembre os espero a los que esteis cerca en el Teatro Cervantes de Sonseca (Toledo) a las 21:00h.
"VEN" vuelve con las pilas cargadas y con muchas ganas de sorprenderos.

Abrazos a todos y feliz vuelta a hogwards. (tambien llamado cole para los muggles)  :Smile1:

----------

